# Good day on the lake



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Had a real good afternoon, boated these two skie's about an hour apart. I had another one on about the same size next to the boat but I lost it, but two in a day is good for me.










46 incher (estimate, it was bleeding so we wanted to get it back quick) It also lost half it's tail to a prop or something recently.










47 incher

We also had several strikes during the day, they are hitting really hard.

We're going back out tomorrow to chase them again


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

NICE! my friend apparently caught a 42 inch pike in a little crick by hannaford nd idk if that is true or he is just full of it.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet nice fishin!!


----------

